# convert or not



## bigbang70 (Apr 9, 2010)

I wanted to know if two people can be married here in UAE if they are of different religion?? Say I'm Christian She's Muslim. is it legal??? do they have interfaith weddings here??? just curious..


----------



## snickerdoodle (Jun 8, 2011)

If the man is Christian and the woman is Muslim then NO! If the man is Muslim and the woman Christian then yes. In Islam, a Muslim woman is suppose to ONLY marry a Muslim man! UAE follows Shariah law.


----------



## Shahzadee (Apr 11, 2011)

Hi,

Don't quote me as being 100% right but I don't think you can.

I have asked my husband (who grew up in UAE) and also done a quick google search which brought up a similar question on a dating site back in 2008. Both have said: 

*YES *- if it is the MAN who is Muslim, because he can (by Shariah/Islamic law) marry a woman who is either Muslim, Christian or Jewish. 

*NO* - if it is the WOMAN who is Muslim and marrying outside of her faith.

As a Muslim myself I can tell you what I know, that is that one of the main reasons for this rule is because in Islam the man is the head of the household and the children HAVE to be raised under their fathers religion. He can marry a Christian or Jewish woman if he wanted because we believe in the same God, the same Prophets (with the addition of Prophet Mohammad (P.B.U.H), same holy books etc. We believe they are all the same message but for Muslim's the belief is that along the lines (historically) the Bible and Torah have been changed by people to suit their own means and that the Quran is the final attempt at giving this (same) message to mankind and is the purest message. Therefore his wife would have to learn enough about Islam to bring the children up with this religion but is allowed to continue practicing her own without having to convert.

Therefore for a Muslim woman to marry someone who follows an older ('distorted') version of the message and to then raise her children up under that same message is unacceptable according to Muslim beliefs (I will not say it is in the Quran - although I'm sure it is - as I could not point you out the relevant passage without first consulting one. It has been dealt with in other Islamic scriptures though.)

In all honesty I suggest if it's something you are interested in you should look to get married abroad somewhere but I can't help advise if Muslim countries will recognise it.


----------



## Shahzadee (Apr 11, 2011)

I thought I'd add....before anyone hate spams me  which I'm sure you nice folk don't do anyway  ....that my response wasn't promoting the idea to ignore the rules but that any Muslim woman already with a man of another faith (and I've known the odd one) already knows that she's doing wrong


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

I would have thought it would be fine as long as it wasn't a muslim service, i.e. get married in one of the churches. I doubt the UAE cares much as long as it's not an Emirati female. I might be wrong though.


----------



## Canuck_Sens (Nov 16, 2010)

Generally speaking if the man is not Muslim he cannot marry her.

I was talking about this with some colleagues at work quite some time ago and this issue happens quite often. The only solution is for the man to convert to Muslim and then no issues.


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Many people convert though, just to get married. A few usa guys at work are married to arabic women from the poorer countries. Their families were MORE then happy to have them marry their daughters if they would just convert in name. I do not believe one of them practice islam at all.


----------



## ALLAITH (May 19, 2011)

Shahzadee said:


> Hi,
> 
> Don't quote me as being 100% right but I don't think you can.
> 
> ...



Hello 
This is the answer :clap2:


----------



## bigbang70 (Apr 9, 2010)

Will the UAE recognize a mixed marriage from another country?? like say i was Married to a Muslim woman In the States and moved here...


----------



## ALLAITH (May 19, 2011)

bigbang70 said:


> Will the UAE recognize a mixed marriage from another country?? like say i was Married to a Muslim woman In the States and moved here...



This is complecated, 
to be sure you could cheak this site for dubai coverment 
also you could ask them exactly what you want, and you have the legal answer

http://www.dubai.ae/en.portal?le_ci...ts,1,&_nfpb=true&_pageLabel=lifeEventCitizens

Regards


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

I asked a religious muslim friend. She would be considered to have abandoned her religion. It would be considered fornication. She and you could then face legal issues under sharia law. Best not to come to the uae or the middle east...


----------

